

Mockup Tool Made Entirely In HTML, CSS, Javascript and CouchDB: Mokk.me - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/iphone-mockup-tool-mokk-me-1543
Who needs a backend? :) Thomas Jacob made Mokk.me without one. Mokk.me is a web-based application that helps you to create simple mockups of your mobile applications. Once created, you can share your mockups with friends and allow them to edit and give you feedback.
======
jinushaun
Interesting, but I already use Sencha Touch to "mock up" and quickly iterate
on iOS user interfaces. It's a more code-intensive approach than I'd like,
because it's meant to produce full featured web apps, but it's easy enough to
quickly produce a usable interface that I don't feel like I'm doing twice the
work when it comes time to make a native app. Put several 320x480 iframes
pointing to different mockups on one page and I can compare them all at once.

Or I can just deploy my "mock up" as is and have the web app be instantly
available on all platforms.

------
cstefanovici
This is great man. If you could add the bottom-sticking menu bar with icons as
one of the controls this would be really grand.

------
ehutch79
So..... doesnt that mean your couchdb instance is live straight to the web...
isnt that... a bad idea?

~~~
zachrose
Nope! (This is actually something CouchDB is designed to do:
<http://couchapp.org.>)

------
Andrex
Kudos on using CouchDB! The world needs more CouchApps.

------
sdfjkl
Previously: <https://gomockingbird.com/mockingbird/>

------
jsavimbi
This looks very interesting.

